# Fish Entertainment Log



## Pineapplehalfmoon (Jul 30, 2015)

Sometimes, my fish gets bored. Sometimes, he gets really, really, _really_ bored. This is an amusing log of my attempts to entertain him. Hopefully it will come in handy for your own fish.


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Totally feel the same! Can't wait to hear your posts! Good Luck!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds fun! Can't wait to hear more!!


----------

